# Gulf Shores/Orange Beach timeshares?



## anniemac (May 4, 2016)

Are there any nice timeshares to trade into in Gulf Shores or Orange Beach, Alabama?   I own both HGVC and Wyndam/Worldmark so Alabama is off the beaten path for me, but I hear it's a nice place.  Thanks!


----------



## lizap (May 5, 2016)

I grew up near this area and am very familiar with Gulf Shores/Orange Beach.  Orange Beach is getting more popular, but has one of the prettiest beaches (fine white sand) in the U.S., excluding Hawaii.  The seafood here is excellent.  I don't know of TSs in this area, but there may be some.  Condo rentals in this area are reasonable, especially if you can go anytime except summer.  There are some winters here that are very mild, while others can be quite cold.  Unfortunately, hard to predict..




anniemac said:


> Are there any nice timeshares to trade into in Gulf Shores or Orange Beach, Alabama?   I own both HGVC and Wyndam/Worldmark so Alabama is off the beaten path for me, but I hear it's a nice place.  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2016)

If you go to Resorts and Reviews at the top of the page, and click on Alabama, you will see the Alabama resorts, categorized by area.


----------



## taterhed (May 5, 2016)

There are a few that are rated pretty well on II and RCI. 

I 2nd the idea of renting if you don't find a TS you like.  Amazing area.  I personally prefer Perdido Key, FL.  The area is much more quiet and sedate (you may not want it quiet?) and the state parks make the visit wonderful for us.  Plus, the fish market in Pensacola is the best I've seen in a long time.  the rental accommodations can be quite fancy.

Great area regardless of where you go.  Go walk the shoreline parks...amazing and pristine.  Please do publish a review if you try one of the AL timeshares:  it's on our list (but a little lower down...)


----------



## lizap (May 5, 2016)

I agree- I like the Perdido Key/Orange Beach area better than the more touristy Gulf Shores area.  Also, very nice right across the Florida line.




taterhed said:


> There are a few that are rated pretty well on II and RCI.
> 
> I 2nd the idea of renting if you don't find a TS you like.  Amazing area.  I personally prefer Perdido Key, FL.  The area is much more quiet and sedate (you may not want it quiet?) and the state parks make the visit wonderful for us.  Plus, the fish market in Pensacola is the best I've seen in a long time.  the rental accommodations can be quite fancy.
> 
> Great area regardless of where you go.  Go walk the shoreline parks...amazing and pristine.  Please do publish a review if you try one of the AL timeshares:  it's on our list (but a little lower down...)


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 10, 2016)

Here is a two bedroom unit on Orange Beach currently on eBay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142102265896?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 13, 2016)

RCI also has Holiday Beach Resort Soundside (#0674) in Pensacola. It's the only timeshare in Pensacola, in a really nice location just across Scenic 98 from the beach, a trolley stop out front, and walkable to many restaurants and shops. As mentioned above, those northern Gulf beaches (IMHO) are the nicest ones in the continental US.

Like Orange Beach/Gulf Shores, not too many of the summer Gulf weeks get deposited (that's why I bought one there).


----------

